# blown c5 vette



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

http://videos.streetfire.net/hottestvideos...85d010bf31c.htm
damn that things fast


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's another 9.55 @ 150+


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Here's another 9.55 @ 150+


Lingenfelter makes VERY nice motors


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahaha american car beats the europien and the jap imports

to bad jhon lingenfelter died in a 4 cilinder drag car


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

2 things.
1: Did anyone else see that road? It takes major balls to do almost 200 on sucha shitty road.

2: I could make a sandwhich inbetween the times it takes him to shift.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

if that was a smooth road that race would be a little diffent


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I met John Lingenfelter at the spring nationals. He builds some sick sh*t. He had an s-10 extreme with an LT1 twin turbo when I seen him. Bad mo fo.



> 2: I could make a sandwhich inbetween the times it takes him to shift.


LOL!! Me too. When power shifting, I can slam some gears without ever letting off the gas. Sounds like an automatic.LOL


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> I met John Lingenfelter at the spring nationals. He builds some sick sh*t. He had an s-10 extreme with an LT1 twin turbo when I seen him. Bad mo fo.


to bad hes dead now


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.

Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.
> 
> Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


It'd be really interesting to see.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Just some food for thought I can do a standing start at 3500RPM in 4th gear and take my C6 up 130+ with no shifting. My dads C6 ZO6 can do the same at around 2100RPM. Gotta love GM torque.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I can't wait to get my Challenger SRT8 in 08 when they come out.

I am planning on putting a sick supercharger in it someday...

I'd like to meet that Vette on that road then....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

why so you can get smoked.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> why so you can get smoked.


We'll see about that....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Race,Race,Race :rasp:


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Race,Race,Race :rasp:


In about 5 years...

The caer needs to be released...

Then I need to actually buy it...

Then I gotta get the money together to add an extra 300HP to it's original 425...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

By then vette's will be around 500HP stock and any form of forced induction will give about the same gains for both cars. it really comes down to over all weight, gearing ect...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.
> 
> Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


Let me guess, you ride a bike?

Thats arguement is about as lame as Domestic drivers saying "It took you $10K to make your honda do 12's....you could have bought a XXXX and did it with only spending $XXXX"

Or as lame as someone driving a 4 banger making the excuse that v8's have 4 more pistons, more CI, etc.

I could make a lame excuse that the car weighs 5 times what the bike does....but that would just be a stupid excuse.

One other thing. If you think that the vette that beat that bike cost $100K, you must be smoking something.

I doubt the guy bought the vette purely for the purpose of dragging. He didn't have spend that much money to beat a bike, of course he could have done it cheaper on a different platform. I would rather be driving a vette that could smoke a busa, than a 9 second, $15,000 total G-body that could smoke a vette.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

And for the money i'd rather be driving around in an E63 or M5...just a matter of preference yes?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sirasoni said:


> And for the money i'd rather be driving around in an E63 or M5...just a matter of preference yes?


Correct. This guy has the right idea.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.
> 
> Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


wow, it's awesome when a <1000 pound bike beats a 3-4000 pound car...


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.
> 
> Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


Let me guess, you ride a bike?

Thats arguement is about as lame as Domestic drivers saying "It took you $10K to make your honda do 12's....you could have bought a XXXX and did it with only spending $XXXX"

Or as lame as someone driving a 4 banger making the excuse that v8's have 4 more pistons, more CI, etc.

I could make a lame excuse that the car weighs 5 times what the bike does....but that would just be a stupid excuse.

One other thing. If you think that the vette that beat that bike cost $100K, you must be smoking something.

I doubt the guy bought the vette purely for the purpose of dragging. He didn't have spend that much money to beat a bike, of course he could have done it cheaper on a different platform. I would rather be driving a vette that could smoke a busa, than a 9 second, $15,000 total G-body that could smoke a vette.
[/quote]

That's exactly what I mean, it's absurd to compare a bike to a car. There is no comparison. 
Cars are for hauling kids and groceries. Trucks are for hauling crap. Bikes are for fun.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> 2 things.
> 1: Did anyone else see that road? It takes major balls to do almost 200 on sucha shitty road.


I am sure they knew the road very well and had did some test runs.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

beercandan said:


> http://videos.streetfire.net/hottestvideos...85d010bf31c.htm
> damn that things fast


Strange thing is at the end of the video, when he's doing his 185++ they pass that truck on the side of the road at what looks like a sedate 85mph

I have been as fast as 171mph on my bike and often do 150mph, things fly by a lot quicker than that pick up did????


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Good point.


----------



## ames8534 (Sep 24, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> http://videos.streetfire.net/hottestvideos...85d010bf31c.htm
> damn that things fast


Strange thing is at the end of the video, when he's doing his 185++ they pass that truck on the side of the road at what looks like a sedate 85mph

I have been as fast as 171mph on my bike and often do 150mph, things fly by a lot quicker than that pick up did????
[/quote]

i noticed this also...ive been as high as 160 in my uncles mustang...its amazing at how fast you come up on things and how fast they go bye...it does look a lot slower then almost 200...watch a profesion drag racing in car video of a car doin around 200...things go by a lot faster then taht truck...im sure sence the camera is really close to the ground it adds a little to the goin fast affect cuz on the video where its in the car it doesnt seem to be goin as fast


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

trhe reason the truck looked like it went by slow could have been bc of the camera being mounted on teh rear of the car......idk just a thought


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.
> 
> Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


Let me guess, you ride a bike?

Thats arguement is about as lame as Domestic drivers saying "It took you $10K to make your honda do 12's....you could have bought a XXXX and did it with only spending $XXXX"

Or as lame as someone driving a 4 banger making the excuse that v8's have 4 more pistons, more CI, etc.

I could make a lame excuse that the car weighs 5 times what the bike does....but that would just be a stupid excuse.

One other thing. If you think that the vette that beat that bike cost $100K, you must be smoking something.

I doubt the guy bought the vette purely for the purpose of dragging. He didn't have spend that much money to beat a bike, of course he could have done it cheaper on a different platform. I would rather be driving a vette that could smoke a busa, than a 9 second, $15,000 total G-body that could smoke a vette.
[/quote]

That's exactly what I mean, it's absurd to compare a bike to a car. There is no comparison. 
Cars are for hauling kids and groceries. Trucks are for hauling crap. Bikes are for fun.
[/quote]
In your opinion.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.
> 
> Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


Let me guess, you ride a bike?

Thats arguement is about as lame as Domestic drivers saying "It took you $10K to make your honda do 12's....you could have bought a XXXX and did it with only spending $XXXX"

Or as lame as someone driving a 4 banger making the excuse that v8's have 4 more pistons, more CI, etc.

I could make a lame excuse that the car weighs 5 times what the bike does....but that would just be a stupid excuse.

One other thing. If you think that the vette that beat that bike cost $100K, you must be smoking something.

I doubt the guy bought the vette purely for the purpose of dragging. He didn't have spend that much money to beat a bike, of course he could have done it cheaper on a different platform. I would rather be driving a vette that could smoke a busa, than a 9 second, $15,000 total G-body that could smoke a vette.
[/quote]

That's exactly what I mean, it's absurd to compare a bike to a car. There is no comparison. 
Cars are for hauling kids and groceries. Trucks are for hauling crap. Bikes are for fun.
[/quote]
In your opinion.
[/quote]

doesn't matter what you do, in the end a car will always win on the top end. Bikes dont' have the aerodynamics to keep accelerating at high speeds, hence why a bike will kick your ass off the line until about 150 mph, but then the drag is so severe that they start to pull much slower. If we're racing on a short drag, then yeah bike owns...but really get going against a car with a fast top end and it's bye bye bike.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Boobah said:


> Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.
> 
> Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


Let me guess, you ride a bike?

Thats arguement is about as lame as Domestic drivers saying "It took you $10K to make your honda do 12's....you could have bought a XXXX and did it with only spending $XXXX"

Or as lame as someone driving a 4 banger making the excuse that v8's have 4 more pistons, more CI, etc.

I could make a lame excuse that the car weighs 5 times what the bike does....but that would just be a stupid excuse.

One other thing. If you think that the vette that beat that bike cost $100K, you must be smoking something.

I doubt the guy bought the vette purely for the purpose of dragging. He didn't have spend that much money to beat a bike, of course he could have done it cheaper on a different platform. I would rather be driving a vette that could smoke a busa, than a 9 second, $15,000 total G-body that could smoke a vette.
[/quote]

That's exactly what I mean, it's absurd to compare a bike to a car. There is no comparison. 
Cars are for hauling kids and groceries. Trucks are for hauling crap. Bikes are for fun.
[/quote]
In your opinion.
[/quote]

doesn't matter what you do, in the end a car will always win on the top end. Bikes dont' have the aerodynamics to keep accelerating at high speeds, hence why a bike will kick your ass off the line until about 150 mph, but then the drag is so severe that they start to pull much slower. If we're racing on a short drag, then yeah bike owns...but really get going against a car with a fast top end and it's bye bye bike.
[/quote]

Agreed


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Wish they'd show a pic of the 1st vette, insanely fast.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Wow, you mean a $100,000 car can outrun a $10k bike. That guy really got his money worth.
> 
> Spend about $1000 on the bike and it would be a different story.


Let me guess, you ride a bike?

Thats arguement is about as lame as Domestic drivers saying "It took you $10K to make your honda do 12's....you could have bought a XXXX and did it with only spending $XXXX"

Or as lame as someone driving a 4 banger making the excuse that v8's have 4 more pistons, more CI, etc.

I could make a lame excuse that the car weighs 5 times what the bike does....but that would just be a stupid excuse.

One other thing. If you think that the vette that beat that bike cost $100K, you must be smoking something.

I doubt the guy bought the vette purely for the purpose of dragging. He didn't have spend that much money to beat a bike, of course he could have done it cheaper on a different platform. I would rather be driving a vette that could smoke a busa, than a 9 second, $15,000 total G-body that could smoke a vette.
[/quote]

That's exactly what I mean, it's absurd to compare a bike to a car. There is no comparison. 
Cars are for hauling kids and groceries. Trucks are for hauling crap. Bikes are for fun.
[/quote]
In your opinion.
[/quote]

doesn't matter what you do, in the end a car will always win on the top end. Bikes dont' have the aerodynamics to keep accelerating at high speeds, hence why a bike will kick your ass off the line until about 150 mph, but then the drag is so severe that they start to pull much slower. If we're racing on a short drag, then yeah bike owns...but really get going against a car with a fast top end and it's bye bye bike.
[/quote]

Agreed








[/quote]
Not to mention cars handle much better too.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't know who all follows import racers but have you guys ever seen John Shepherd run??? You can look at his times and car at http://shepracing.com/

He runs in the 7's Lol how many vette's would that eat?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Don't know who all follows import racers but have you guys ever seen John Shepherd run??? You can look at his times and car at http://shepracing.com/
> 
> He runs in the 7's Lol how many vette's would that eat?:rasp:


None. Have turns and some breaking and stock vette will win. I never understood drag racing. You drive in a strait line then stop. It just seems boring road courses now that's racing and a hell of allot more fun.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

how is this thread still alive hahahaha its been here for over a week


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Don't know who all follows import racers but have you guys ever seen John Shepherd run??? You can look at his times and car at http://shepracing.com/
> 
> He runs in the 7's Lol how many vette's would that eat?:rasp:


None. Have turns and some breaking and stock vette will win. I never understood drag racing. You drive in a strait line then stop. It just seems boring road courses now that's racing and a hell of allot more fun.
[/quote]

Now now now, just cause you own a vette don't be mad you'd lose. There are many cars that will out handle a vette on corners. If you don't understand drag it's probably cause you never did it or got into it. You rely not only on your hp, but also you're shifting ability unless you're going to do auto which can hold more hp, but you still better know how to drive in order to get a good time. Just like you like road courses, drag is simply another form of racing. Don't get me wrong, your vette is fast but Shep would still take it with your stops and breaks lol AWD will beat your RWD when properly driven. I'm not hating on the vette lol, I think it's cool that for under 80K you can get the Z06 which is killing exotics on rolls and out of the hole, lol no longer are the lambo's and ferrari's safe


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm not hating on the vette lol, I think it's cool that for under 80K you can get the Z06 which is killing exotics on rolls and out of the hole, lol no longer are the lambo's and ferrari's safe


Yeah it's great but you call kill lambo's and ferraris with cars for waaaay under 80k... The 80k corvette is just for the people who want to kill exotics and didn't have the inguinuity/weren't interested to figure out how to build a car to do it themselves..

Can't wait for 2012 Supra to come out, you guys are gonna be eating my dust...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> I'm not hating on the vette lol, I think it's cool that for under 80K you can get the Z06 which is killing exotics on rolls and out of the hole, lol no longer are the lambo's and ferrari's safe


Yeah it's great but you call kill lambo's and ferraris with cars for waaaay under 80k... The 80k corvette is just for the people who want to kill exotics and didn't have the inguinuity/weren't interested to figure out how to build a car to do it themselves..

Can't wait for 2012 Supra to come out, you guys are gonna be eating my dust...






















[/quote]

Which is why I worded it as I did. Anytime you get someone wanting to build up a car it will always be cheaper than buying what someone has already done and wanting to sell as far as USDM is concerned.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Which is why I worded it as I did. Anytime you get someone wanting to build up a car it will always be cheaper than buying what someone has already done and wanting to sell as far as USDM is concerned.


No argument in that but ferraris and lambo's were never safe, it was just the people who had the want to build mega hp cars that were all around performers with daily driver capability didn't equal GM mass producing a great car. Now with the new corvette, it's a mass produced platform so there will be more exotic killers.

Not taking anything away from the corvette, just pointing out that years ago a ferrari was never safe if found next to the right car unless we're talking enzo..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Which is why I worded it as I did. Anytime you get someone wanting to build up a car it will always be cheaper than buying what someone has already done and wanting to sell as far as USDM is concerned.


No argument in that but ferraris and lambo's were never safe, it was just the people who had the want to build mega hp cars that were all around performers with daily driver capability didn't equal GM mass producing a great car. Now with the new corvette, it's a mass produced platform so there will be more exotic killers.

Not taking anything away from the corvette, just pointing out that years ago a ferrari was never safe if found next to the right car unless we're talking enzo..
[/quote]

Note to vette owners, don't race a supra from a roll


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Which is why I worded it as I did. Anytime you get someone wanting to build up a car it will always be cheaper than buying what someone has already done and wanting to sell as far as USDM is concerned.


No argument in that but ferraris and lambo's were never safe, it was just the people who had the want to build mega hp cars that were all around performers with daily driver capability didn't equal GM mass producing a great car. Now with the new corvette, it's a mass produced platform so there will be more exotic killers.

Not taking anything away from the corvette, just pointing out that years ago a ferrari was never safe if found next to the right car unless we're talking enzo..
[/quote]

Note to vette owners, don't race a supra from a roll :rasp:
[/quote]

Make that note to <750cc bike owners too..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Note to vette owners, don't race a supra from a roll :rasp:


http://videos.streetfire.net/search/lingen...82200cf6be7.htm


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

f;lkjdglkdsfjglkdfgkljdsf
Click here to see Video

Click here to see Video

Click here to see Video

Click here to see Video

Click here to see Video

Click here to see Video

Click here to see Video

Click here to see Video


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> f;lkjdglkdsfjglkdfgkljdsf


the greatest post in the histroy of pfury. I am honered to read it.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.



GT45FD3S said:


> lol no longer are the lambo's and ferrari's safe


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttman said:


> lol no longer are the lambo's and ferrari's safe


[/quote]

I'd still rather drive a supra than a lambo or ferrari for a plethora of reasons. One of the main reasons would be cost lol but if money where not matter I'd still drive a supra cause even owners of ferrari's and lambo's are weary of a supra. To put it in other words, lambs and ferrari's don't know but the supra does.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> lol no longer are the lambo's and ferrari's safe


[/quote]

I'd still rather drive a supra than a lambo or ferrari for a plethora of reasons. One of the main reasons would be cost lol but if money where not matter I'd still drive a supra cause even owners of ferrari's and lambo's are weary of a supra. To put it in other words, lambs and ferrari's don't know but the supra does.
[/quote]

Damn man wipe the vag!!!!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

ttman said:


> um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.


I was kidding... And to be honest with you I'd rather build a Ultima GTR or this(which would be waaaay under ferrari price)

It's not about whether to take the 200,000 and buy a ferrari, it's about saving money, being different and embarassing yuppies..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.


I was kidding... And to be honest with you I'd rather build a Ultima GTR or this(which would be waaaay under ferrari price)

It's not about whether to take the 200,000 and buy a ferrari, it's about saving money, being different and embarassing yuppies..
[/quote]

Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
Cobb AP: $650
TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
Front mount intercooler: $1000
Alcohol injection kit: $500

Walking an 06 vette and S4: Priceless


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.


I was kidding... And to be honest with you I'd rather build a Ultima GTR or this(which would be waaaay under ferrari price)

It's not about whether to take the 200,000 and buy a ferrari, it's about saving money, being different and embarassing yuppies..
[/quote]

Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
Cobb AP: $650
TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
Front mount intercooler: $1000
Alcohol injection kit: $500

Walking an 06 vette and S4: Priceless
[/quote]

And then you woke up from that fairy tale!!!!









J/K man


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
> Cobb AP: $650
> TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
> Front mount intercooler: $1000
> ...










Good price on that sti btw...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
> Cobb AP: $650
> TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
> Front mount intercooler: $1000
> ...


:laugh: Good price on that sti btw...
[/quote]

Yeah he has done some serious work to it already-One fast sob it is too


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
> Cobb AP: $650
> TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
> Front mount intercooler: $1000
> ...


:laugh: Good price on that sti btw...
[/quote]

Thanks! you wouldn't believe the luck I had. 2005 STI under 5K miles and in Cali. Bought it and drove her back up to AK.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.


I was kidding... And to be honest with you I'd rather build a Ultima GTR or this(which would be waaaay under ferrari price)

It's not about whether to take the 200,000 and buy a ferrari, it's about saving money, being different and embarassing yuppies..
[/quote]

Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
Cobb AP: $650
TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
Front mount intercooler: $1000
Alcohol injection kit: $500

Walking an 06 vette and S4: Priceless
[/quote]

You may have the 0-30 maybe 0-60 on wet pavement but what about 0-175 back to 0 smartass
Awd kicks ass off the line but with power to all 4 wheels you have much more power loss on the drive train than RWD cars. I have a buddy with a moded STI and all of our races he takes a car length off the line and midway thru 2nd gear I pass coming out of 3rd I have 3-4 cars. I pass and just keep going and going...
Run the 1/4 or mile not the 1/8 and you crosshair will know what being walked is...
Plus the C6 has much better interior and options available.

My mod list 
325/35 rear tires
3.90 rear end
160 degree thermostat
SLP headers cats and x-pipe SLP exhaust with stock tips
Callaway intake
90mm TB
SLP ECU
Granatelli mass air flow sensor
1:85 rocker arms
Hurst short shifter
Fidanza fly wheel
Dyno 438 RWHP 421tq

Runs about the same numbers a C6 ZO6 with a Callaway intake


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.


I was kidding... And to be honest with you I'd rather build a Ultima GTR or this(which would be waaaay under ferrari price)

It's not about whether to take the 200,000 and buy a ferrari, it's about saving money, being different and embarassing yuppies..
[/quote]

Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
Cobb AP: $650
TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
Front mount intercooler: $1000
Alcohol injection kit: $500

Walking an 06 vette and S4: Priceless
[/quote]

You may have the 0-30 maybe 0-60 on wet pavement but what about 0-175 back to 0 smartass
Awd kicks ass off the line but with power to all 4 wheels you have much more power loss on the drive train than RWD cars. I have a buddy with a moded STI and all of our races he takes a car length off the line and midway thru 2nd gear I pass coming out of 3rd I have 3-4 cars. I pass and just keep going and going...
Run the 1/4 or mile not the 1/8 and you crosshair will know what being walked is...
Plus the C6 has much better interior and options available.

My mod list 
325/35 rear tires
3.90 rear end
160 degree thermostat
SLP headers cats and x-pipe SLP exhaust with stock tips
Callaway intake
SLP ECU
Granatelli mass air flow sensor
1:85 rocker arms
Hurst short shifter
Fidanza fly wheel
Dyno 438 RWHP 421tq

Runs about the same numbers a C6 ZO6 with a Callaway intake








[/quote]

So with all that being said man-What is your 1/4 mile time?I'm just curious!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.


I was kidding... And to be honest with you I'd rather build a Ultima GTR or this(which would be waaaay under ferrari price)

It's not about whether to take the 200,000 and buy a ferrari, it's about saving money, being different and embarassing yuppies..
[/quote]

Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
Cobb AP: $650
TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
Front mount intercooler: $1000
Alcohol injection kit: $500

Walking an 06 vette and S4: Priceless
[/quote]

You may have the 0-30 maybe 0-60 on wet pavement but what about 0-175 back to 0 smartass
Awd kicks ass off the line but with power to all 4 wheels you have much more power loss on the drive train than RWD cars. I have a buddy with a moded STI and all of our races he takes a car length off the line and midway thru 2nd gear I pass coming out of 3rd I have 3-4 cars. I pass and just keep going and going...
Run the 1/4 or mile not the 1/8 and you crosshair will know what being walked is...
Plus the C6 has much better interior and options available.

My mod list 
325/35 rear tires
3.90 rear end
160 degree thermostat
SLP headers cats and x-pipe SLP exhaust with stock tips
Callaway intake
SLP ECU
Granatelli mass air flow sensor
1:85 rocker arms
Hurst short shifter
Fidanza fly wheel
Dyno 438 RWHP 421tq

Runs about the same numbers a C6 ZO6 with a Callaway intake








[/quote]

So with all that being said man-What is your 1/4 mile time?I'm just curious!!!








[/quote]

11.3 on the old 275/35 run flats (Goodyear run flats suck ass) now I have non run flats and no spare tire.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.


I was kidding... And to be honest with you I'd rather build a Ultima GTR or this(which would be waaaay under ferrari price)

It's not about whether to take the 200,000 and buy a ferrari, it's about saving money, being different and embarassing yuppies..
[/quote]

Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
Cobb AP: $650
TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
Front mount intercooler: $1000
Alcohol injection kit: $500

Walking an 06 vette and S4: Priceless
[/quote]

You may have the 0-30 maybe 0-60 on wet pavement but what about 0-175 back to 0 smartass
Awd kicks ass off the line but with power to all 4 wheels you have much more power loss on the drive train than RWD cars. I have a buddy with a moded STI and all of our races he takes a car length off the line and midway thru 2nd gear I pass coming out of 3rd I have 3-4 cars. I pass and just keep going and going...
Run the 1/4 or mile not the 1/8 and you crosshair will know what being walked is...
Plus the C6 has much better interior and options available.

My mod list 
325/35 rear tires
3.90 rear end
160 degree thermostat
SLP headers cats and x-pipe SLP exhaust with stock tips
Callaway intake
SLP ECU
Granatelli mass air flow sensor
1:85 rocker arms
Hurst short shifter
Fidanza fly wheel
Dyno 438 RWHP 421tq

Runs about the same numbers a C6 ZO6 with a Callaway intake








[/quote]

So with all that being said man-What is your 1/4 mile time?I'm just curious!!!








[/quote]

11.3 on the old 275/35 run flats (Goodyear run flats suck ass) now I have non run flats and no spare tire.
[/quote]

Kewl,Kewl-Thanks for the heads up man- Never had the luxury really of ridin in a vette-Would like to one day though!!!!!
FYI-Not tryin to be a dick or ne thing-And I really should stay out of this conversation-But I do happen to know crosshairs is running around the same time frame!!!!

Nothing will beat my stock focus though :rasp:









It will be interesting to see your times on your next run though-should improve dramatically too


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

My time is due to lack of traction. His is do to having traction
Take it a bit further like the half or 3/4 mile and I'm confidant he would have no chance.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> My time is due to lack of traction. His is do to having traction
> Take it a bit further like the half or 3/4 mile and I'm confidant he would have no chance.


Might be true man-I dont know!!!! I dont own either :rasp:

Also man-since i have never been inside of one-Why dont you post up some iterior pics for me one day sir!!!!It would be greatly appreciated if you would-


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Not sure but I think the C6 weighs less that the STI.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i think if i had a lambo and a supra pulled up to me and wanted to race i would more than likely just say "wow you have a supra you think is pretty fast well good luck with that im driving a lambo so you can f*ck off ". if you can affora a lambo then apparently you could afford a supra with a lot of mods maybe the supra would be faster but who cares other than the guy with the supra a lambo has status attached. an more than likely will pull way more chicks.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

satellite radio, voice activated Nav. system voice activated phone, on star, push button starting, automatic keyless entry, no door handles just a sensor to push and the door pops open, heated seats, 
Heads up display (tach, speedo, G-meeter,) 2 climate zones very nice leather seats. ect...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> satellite radio, voice activated Nav. system voice activated phone, on star, push button starting, automatic keyless entry, no door handles just a sensor to push and the door pops open, heated seats,
> Heads up display (tach, speedo, G-meeter,) 2 climate zones very nice leather seats. ect...


Looks very nice and clean man-Yeah deffenitly a nice interior-Just makes me want to put my ass in one even more







Thanks man for doing that!!!!!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

cant go wrong with a vet of any kind


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Yes you can the digital C4 
And the 1969-1971 very very bad build quality


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

My grandma can shift faster.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ya but just like most anything it is a name. and with the name comes the title ......badass..... imports dont have sh*t on vetts


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Don't know who all follows import racers but have you guys ever seen John Shepherd run??? You can look at his times and car at http://shepracing.com/
> 
> He runs in the 7's Lol how many vette's would that eat?:rasp:


None. Have turns and some breaking and stock vette will win. I never understood drag racing. You drive in a strait line then stop. It just seems boring road courses now that's racing and a hell of allot more fun.
[/quote]

Okay, so you don't understand drag racing but you do it all the time? and further more know your exact time and have an excuse why you couldn't get better. Back to your road course, no offense but an STI or EVO especially the EVO would eat you alive in a road course. Don't get me wrong, I love the vette for it's raw power, and I would love to race you







I just need to know which you wanna race, the drag which you don't understand but do lmao, or road course?


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

dude apparently you dont know much about vetts because they are road racing machines. I remember the vetts winning their class in the lmans style races all the time in the 05 c6r which the only difference between them and a zo6 is 100 lbs lighter anf 50 more horsepower. a vett is an off the showroom floor race car they will eat most anything on road courses thats why most road courses and events have vett challenges. They are awsome on the road they are 2 times more at home on the road course than the strip


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> dude apparently you dont know much about vetts because they are road racing machines. I remember the vetts winning their class in the lmans style races all the time in the 05 c6r which the only difference between them and a zo6 is 100 lbs lighter anf 50 more horsepower. a vett is an off the showroom floor race car they will eat most anything on road courses thats why most road courses and events have vett challenges. They are awsome on the road they are 2 times more at home on the road course than the strip










fool

It's a hundred more hp, here....educate yourself

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Corvette_C6#Z06


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Corvette Racing Sweeps ALMS Championships
Corvette Racing capped Corvette's 50th anniversary in international road racing by sweeping the American Le Mans Series manufacturers, drivers and team championships in tonight's season finale at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca. A runner-up finish by Oliver Gavin and Olivier Beretta in the No. 4 Compuware Corvette C6.R at the Monterey Sports Car Championships wrapped up Chevrolet's sixth consecutive manufacturers' title and gave the pair their second straight drivers championship.

woops i guess you got me there it is 100 more horsepower still not much when you have cubic inches to deal with

i can keep going about how dominant they are in that


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Don't know who all follows import racers but have you guys ever seen John Shepherd run??? You can look at his times and car at http://shepracing.com/
> 
> He runs in the 7's Lol how many vette's would that eat?:rasp:


None. Have turns and some breaking and stock vette will win. I never understood drag racing. You drive in a strait line then stop. It just seems boring road courses now that's racing and a hell of allot more fun.
[/quote]

Okay, so you don't understand drag racing but you do it all the time? and further more know your exact time and have an excuse why you couldn't get better. Back to your road course, no offense but an STI or EVO especially the EVO would eat you alive in a road course. Don't get me wrong, I love the vette for it's raw power, and I would love to race you :nod: I just need to know which you wanna race, the drag which you don't understand but do lmao, or road course?
[/quote]

sorry I had to jump in here. Road course Vettes Dominate the circut right now. specifically the C6. Everytime I turn on the ..sorry I do not remember the exact group of auto crossers but its the big one. Evos and STIs are not even in that class. They do not compete on the same level as the C6s. Both 1st and 2nd places are ALWAYS held by the twin C6 vettes by a good margin.

EVos and STI's were designed as rally cars. not high speed racers. I don't know why people even bother taking them to the drag strip. they are high 13 sec cars. Sure some amount of tuning can easily double their power output but then you ahve a great car for about a week before you are rebuilding the motor.

Not to mention the vette is the best performing production car avalible today. It even out performs the viper that comes in at what like 20K more? 
I mean seriously were talking different class of cars all toghether.

You wanna get down to it. A moderatly built Honda CRX will destroy both cars at the drag strip.

**Edit** YES thank you stich the le Mans. Vettes are dominating that series.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Don't know who all follows import racers but have you guys ever seen John Shepherd run??? You can look at his times and car at http://shepracing.com/
> 
> He runs in the 7's Lol how many vette's would that eat?:rasp:


None. Have turns and some breaking and stock vette will win. I never understood drag racing. You drive in a strait line then stop. It just seems boring road courses now that's racing and a hell of allot more fun.
[/quote]

Okay, so you don't understand drag racing but you do it all the time? and further more know your exact time and have an excuse why you couldn't get better. Back to your road course, no offense but an STI or EVO especially the EVO would eat you alive in a road course. Don't get me wrong, I love the vette for it's raw power, and I would love to race you :nod: I just need to know which you wanna race, the drag which you don't understand but do lmao, or road course?
[/quote]

That DSM you showed is a drag car with drag slicks that stick 3 inches out the front and rear fender I'M no expert but doesn't that keep it from tuning to full lock. Not to mention a 3 gallon fuel cells not going give many laps. On his spec. sheet it says nothing about breaks or is it the parachute and stock breaks.

Yes I have had a fair amount of experience with drag racing it was my stepping stone to road racing. Its fun but I like to use the skill of the driver up shift, down shift, break not just launch at a specific RPM and slip the clutch up shift and keep your foot on the floor . I just go bored of drag racing. But I don't understand why you would choose that form to limit your self and only race for 1320FT at a time. Maybe drag racers have severe case of ADD/ADHD

Yes the EVO is a bastard on the road course as is the STI. The EVO and STI are the best buys for all around performance and ease of use.

My ¼ mile time is based on 4 run with the G-tech and the average.

As far as how to race lets say the Texas mile.

Crosshair do you think its easer to become descent at drag racing or a decent road course driver? Which takes more skill to learn and become proficient? Would you rather have a road course or a drag strip for three hours for free? Which form would make you a better all around driver?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> um what is it this time??? V6, V8, V10? supra has been *vaporware* for the last few years.


I was kidding... And to be honest with you I'd rather build a Ultima GTR or this(which would be waaaay under ferrari price)

It's not about whether to take the 200,000 and buy a ferrari, it's about saving money, being different and embarassing yuppies..
[/quote]

Price shopping an STI : 2months and $26K
Cobb AP: $650
TurboXS turbo back exhaust: $1500
Front mount intercooler: $1000
Alcohol injection kit: $500

Walking an 06 vette and S4: Priceless
[/quote]

You may have the 0-30 maybe 0-60 on wet pavement but what about 0-175 back to 0 smartass
Awd kicks ass off the line but with power to all 4 wheels you have much more power loss on the drive train than RWD cars. I have a buddy with a moded STI and all of our races he takes a car length off the line and midway thru 2nd gear I pass coming out of 3rd I have 3-4 cars. I pass and just keep going and going...
Run the 1/4 or mile not the 1/8 and you crosshair will know what being walked is...
Plus the C6 has much better interior and options available.

My mod list 
325/35 rear tires
3.90 rear end
160 degree thermostat
SLP headers cats and x-pipe SLP exhaust with stock tips
Callaway intake
SLP ECU
Granatelli mass air flow sensor
1:85 rocker arms
Hurst short shifter
Fidanza fly wheel
Dyno 438 RWHP 421tq

Runs about the same numbers a C6 ZO6 with a Callaway intake








[/quote]

So with all that being said man-What is your 1/4 mile time?I'm just curious!!!








[/quote]

11.3 on the old 275/35 run flats (Goodyear run flats suck ass) now I have non run flats and no spare tire.
[/quote]
11.3 on 438 rwhp?

Thats hard to beleive....even with a really good driver....

Kudos if you actually made that time.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

and BTW it aint drag racing unless your v8 is pushing 4000HP. everything else is kiddy sh*t.

Top fuel MO FOS!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

except top fuel cars run 6000 horse power unbeliveable ive been to the winter nationals in phx 3 times and those cars are beyond bad ass


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> i think if i had a lambo and a supra pulled up to me and wanted to race i would more than likely just say "wow you have a supra you think is pretty fast well good luck with that im driving a lambo so you can f*ck off ". if you can affora a lambo then apparently you could afford a supra with a lot of mods maybe the supra would be faster but who cares other than the guy with the supra a lambo has status attached. an more than likely will pull way more chicks.


You can say that but at the end of the day if you're using a lambo to pull chicks then you're about worthless anyways. Might as well build a car that can support almost 1000rwhp on stock bottom end, and for the price of the lambo you can be pushing 1000-1400rwhp...

Besides you might have the supra would be waaaay faster and once you take a girl for a ride in even a 500rwhp car that will get chicks faster than the name lambo..


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

probubly not dude its a status thing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> probubly not dude its a status thing


If you want to use a term such as status man-at least use a car that is know for being a status symbal (sp)-you know something along the lines of a bently-RR,That would be more appropriate than a useless lambo!!!!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Yes you can the digital C4
> And the 1969-1971 very very bad build quality


Are you kidding? Try 72-79. Zero horsepower, cheesy interiors, and sloppy suspensions. The 63-67 vettes were built to a lesser standard than '69-'71 fit and finish wise.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> probubly not dude its a status thing


If you want to use a term such as status man-at least use a car that is know for being a status symbal (sp)-you know something along the lines of a bently-RR,That would be more appropriate than a useless lambo!!!!
[/quote]

actually i just used the lambo as a example because it was mentioned earlier in the thread if i had my choice i would choose a Koenigsegg

and no f*cking car in the world aside from full race cars would touch that

no lambo no jap car no farrari and not even a mclaren


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

danm that is what fast


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

the Koenigsegg is the fastest car in the world how about that for status


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> the Koenigsegg is the fastest car in the world how about that for status


Sorry man fast does not equal status


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahaha i think something like that does

Acceleration: 0-100 km/h (0-62 mph) 3.2 seconds 
Top speed: 395+ km/h (245+ mph)
Standing Quartermile: 9.9 seconds, end speed 235 km/h (146 mph)
Braking distance: 31m (100-0 km/h)
Lateral G-force: 1.3 G
Fuel Consumption: Highway travel: 13 l / 100 km
Combined: 17 l / 100 km

Body
Two-door, two seater with removable hartop stowable under the front hood lid. Body made of pre-impregnated carbonfibre/ Kevlar and lightweight sandwhich reinforcements.

Dimensions
Total length: 4293 mm (169")
Total width: 1996 mm (78.6")
Total height: 1120 mm (44.1")
Ground clearance: 100 mm (3.9")
Fuel capacity: 70 litres (18.5 gallons US)
Luggage compartment: 120 litres (31.7 gallons US)
Dry weight: 1180 kg (2601 LBS)

Aerodynamics
Cd. 0.3 Frontal area 1.867 m2. Flat underside of chassis. Venturi tunnels at rear of chassis/ body.

Steering
Rack and pinion power assisted steering. 2.7 turns lock to lock. Turning circle: 11 metres 
Engine

Type: Koenigsegg V8 cast aluminium, 4 valves per cylinder, double overhead camshafts.
Displacement: 4.700 cm3
Compression: 8.2:1
Lubrication system: Dry sump with oil spray piston cooling.
Oil cooler.

Sequential, multipoint fuel injection. Twin Rotrex centrifugal superchargers with response system 1.2 bar boost pressure

Power output: 806 Bhp at 6.900 rpm
Maximum torqueChassis

Semi monocoque made of pre-impregnated carbonfibre and honeycomb

Front and rear suspension: Double wishbones, adjustable Racing gas-hydraulic shock absorbers, pushrod operated. Anti-roll bar. Electronically adjustable ride height.

Front brakes: Ventilated discs Ø 362 mm, 32 mm wide. 6 piston light alloy callipers. Power assisted. Koenigsegg Advanced Control System.

Rear brakes: Ventilated discs Ø 362 mm, 32 mm wide. 6 piston light alloy callipers. Power assisted. Koenigsegg Advanced Control System.

Optional
380x34 mm ceramic discs with 8 piston callipers.

Wheels

Koenigsegg magnesium alloy wheels with centre locking. Optional: Carbon / Magnesium wheels Front: 19" x 9.5" Rear: 20" x 12.5"

Tyres

Michelin Pilot Sport 2
Undirectional with asymmetric tread pattern.
Front: 255/35-19" (Y)
Rear: 335/30-20" (Y) : 920 Nm (678ftlb) at 5.700 rpm.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> the Koenigsegg is the fastest car in the world how about that for status


As I was saying spend 100k building your own car, and spend the other 250k on something else for "status" Chicks will care way more about a huge diamond or a house then whether you spend 100k on your car or 350k..

Those Koenigsegg replacement parts come over on the ship with the furniture from IKEA?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^shits WEAK


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

tha tis fast,,

one mof my friends just got a 07 vette and its stupid fast and it stock not even the z06..

the only way that chicks are impressed by stupid cars is if you have "f*ck you money" like so much money that you have a pimp house and a couple of crazy cars and can afford to spoil her, but if you live in a trailer or a beat down dump (or live at home) and spend all your money on a hot car then there not impressed..


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

what does coming over on a ship have anything to do with it. If it breaks they will fly someone over to look at it then if it needs more they will ship it back to europe fix it then ship it back to you.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> what does coming over on a ship have anything to do with it. If it breaks they will fly someone over to look at it then if it needs more they will ship it back to europe fix it then ship it back to you.


I guess for 350k you better get your own swedish guy

My point was the car is swedish.. IKEA is swedish.. Joke..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> what does coming over on a ship have anything to do with it. If it breaks they will fly someone over to look at it then if it needs more they will ship it back to europe fix it then ship it back to you.


Don't they also run a couple million dollars? Not 350K. Hell you cant touch an enzo for 350.

reguardless of how much your car costs it dosen't make up for being a putz. And usually the guys that can afford those kinds of cars are more often then not jack asses. Retarded rich men pull stupid retarded gold diggers. But hey if having a 2 million dollar car makes a guy feel less like a douche. Well whatever. You have to do what you have to do to make your life complete. Some peoples voids are just larger then others..

At anyrate Corvettes are still a kick ass car for less then 2 million dollars.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

enzo sticker price was actually really low but you first had to have owned an f-40 a f-50 then you could buy one but you can pick one up for about 2 mill now i think the original sticker price was like 200,000

im just going to assume if you have the money to afford a several mill car you should have a pretty bomb ass house to


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> what does coming over on a ship have anything to do with it. If it breaks they will fly someone over to look at it then if it needs more they will ship it back to europe fix it then ship it back to you.


Don't they also run a couple million dollars? Not 350K. Hell you cant touch an enzo for 350.

reguardless of how much your car costs it dosen't make up for being a putz. And usually the guys that can afford those kinds of cars are more often then not jack asses. Retarded rich men pull stupid retarded gold diggers. But hey if having a 2 million dollar car makes a guy feel less like a douche. Well whatever. You have to do what you have to do to make your life complete. Some peoples voids are just larger then others..

At anyrate Corvettes are still a kick ass car for less then 2 million dollars.
[/quote]
yep, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i have absolutly nothing againsed a corvette i love them personally i just dont like that fact that they are no longer the affordable sports car that the average guy could own like they were originally built to be


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> i have absolutly nothing againsed a corvette i love them personally i just dont like that fact that they are no longer the affordable sports car that the average guy could own like they were originally built to be


When they were new in the old days, they weren't exactly affordable. $5,000 in the 50's was like paying 60k today.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

60k is still better than 95k


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Stitchgrip, Sorry bud, but the Bugatti Veyron will beat your Koenigsegg. Look up the stats bud.

Anywhooo.........06C6 hmmmm I don't think I like one more than the other actually







they all are pretty damn fun. As to overall driver ability? I think Drag pics out who's the best and fastest shifter, and I would have to say road, or rally sport for actual driving ability. Those guys are nuts, and can drive like no other. I like F1 but personally they don't have sh*t on rally when it comes to driven skills. My own opinion lol so bash if you must, I know F1 is damn difficult as well, but I think it relies more on reaction speed than actual driving ability as in rally sport where you are on different mediums all the time.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> 60k is still better than 95k


'07 zo6 starts at 70k, I went to chevrolet.com and priced top of the line model at $77,925.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

wow you have got me there i have never even heard of one of those things look cool as sh*t tho



spinalremains said:


> 60k is still better than 95k


'07 zo6 starts at 70k, I went to chevrolet.com and priced top of the line model at $77,925.
[/quote]

ya factory prices what do you think one off a dealership would cost my guess is 85 after they get their cut then add taxes and all that other good sh*t and before you know it your in the 90k range


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

if i paid for a k039487857nigng gin g what ever adn and that sh*t broke andhad to be shipped back i would be uber fuckfignugen pissed off to have spent that much and have the car in the shop for longer then 24 hours


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

most of those exotic cars really arnt that relyable dude just fast like farrari's vct system isnt like v tec it actually shifts the whol cam over in the head crazy design crazy power not very relyable (not to sure on the spelling on that stuff to im tired and dont want to fix it hahahaha)


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> 60k is still better than 95k


'07 zo6 starts at 70k, I went to chevrolet.com and priced top of the line model at $77,925.
[/quote]

ya factory prices what do you think one off a dealership would cost my guess is 85 after they get their cut then add taxes and all that other good sh*t and before you know it your in the 90k range
[/quote]
If thats the case, I have a bridge in china for sale, any takers?


----------

